# POM Feihu



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Black POM Feihu*​​
After all the forum chatter about the Chinese Feihu forks I had to have one to play with. I ordered the black POM Feihu late night on October 5th from the YiWu Store and it arrived on October 22nd. That was only 11 shipping-business days! I was expecting to wait double that time.

The frame and some Precise yellow band arrived in the typical sealed white plastic shipping bag with the English label over top of the original Chinese. The contents were well padded in bubble wrap and nothing was damaged. Surprisingly, there were also the following freebees included - red aluminum keychain whistle, 15 micro-fiber pouches, 3 feet of latex tying cord, and 3 sets of 0.70mm flatbands with pouches. We often hear about free gifts from Chinese suppliers but I didn't expect any from an Aliexpress discount store. They already gave me a $4.00 coupon discount on the two items that I ordered.

The hardest part of the order was deciding on the color. The brown coffee tone would have matched my other two POM frames but it was no longer stocked. I had to decide between a blue with a swirl pattern (like the coffee frame), a red version or just plain black. I ended up going with black for this first order. The frame looks fine with no gouges, cracks or visible voids. The mold sprue appears to have been between the forks and whoever polished off the blemish took a bit of extra material. Thankfully it looks even on the inside of both forks so I still have no complaints.

The only negative that I found with the POM is that it feels a bit slippery when shot in cold weather. When I started my shooting today the temperature was only about 40F and the frame handle did feel slick, although I never had a slip. I'm not sure if the problem was with the POM or maybe my cold and dry hands on the hard material. The problem went away when the temp warmed up a little.

From what I have been able to find out, the Chinese Feihu frame has a long history with the original examples made from wood. The frame is characterised by small "nail-head" style fork tips that are about half the width of many American made frames. The fork body is often narrow in width but makes up the strength with ample thickness from front to back. The forks have a unique taper with a side profile that somewhat resembled a bull's horn, especially when made in black. The final unique characteristic that I noticed is the ergonomic arched handle with a heavily rounded cross section. I find the handle to be very comfortable when shooting.

*Frame Details*

Overall length = 5.71" (145 mm)

Width across forks = 2.84" (72 mm)

Fork gap = 1 97" (50 mm)

Fork width = 0.43" (11 mm)

Material = Polyoxymethylene - POM (Acetal)

Total weight = 3.8 oz (105 g)

*Bands* = Precise Apple Green

*Band cut* = 3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/8" x 0.016" thickness

*Draw weight* = 6 lb & 13 oz at 32"

The fork tips on the Feihu frames are quite small compared to what I typically shoot. My home crafted frames often wear a ¾" to 7/8" flat tip while this Feihu example has less than a ½" and a disc shape. The tip design is over-the-top and requires that wider bands wrap around the fork tip and completely cover the tip when at full draw. It's a big change from what I have shot for 10 years but the style works fine and results show that it doesn't hinder accuracy.

Although the POM Feihu has a narrow exterior fork width, the fork gap is still a healthy 2". Most of my crafted boardcut frames are 1 ½" to 1 ¾" so the Feihu style is not something that would increase my chance of a fork hit.

The Feihu frame looks like something that needs a healthy flip to shoot well. However, the flip shooting style didn't work for me. Wild flyers were common and accuracy suffered. A relaxed shooting style with a mild (natural) flip seemed to be best for accuracy. Once I found the anchor spot on my ear I was nailing a pop can often from 20 yards. My best series for today was 7 hits in a row followed by 2 misses and another hit (8/10).

For a few months now I have been shooting lighter bands with small ammo. The Feihu was first banded with 3/8" straight cut 0.55mm yellow Precise. This cut shot best with .177cal BBs while the ¼" didn't do as well for me. The plan is to try some ½" yellow for the ¼" steel. The ¾" x ½" Apple Greens performed well with 5/16" steel and this is the combo that gave me the 7 consecutive pop can hits. The speed with the 5/16" steel would be around 200-210fps in the cold temperature.

Overall I am very pleased with this new frame. It has characteristics that make it a bit different than the rest of my collection and I can now see why the frame attracts so much attention.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

More pics to show the frame size.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Top-shelf review and very appreciated. If I may - are you worried about the ruber where it bends/stretches over the pin heads or does it seem to wear just fine? I imagine the edges of the disc are probably well smoothed.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

SlingNerd said:


> Top-shelf review and very appreciated. If I may - are you worried about the ruber where it bends/stretches over the pin heads or does it seem to wear just fine? I imagine the edges of the disc are probably well smoothed.


I'm quite new to the Feihu frames so I can't answer from my own experiences. That being said, I don't think the rubber wear at the tips will be any worse than the steel clamp & screw fork tip system that we are seeing here. The Feihu tips look quite rounded on the edges but the edge radius is much less than my home crafted HDPE frames. Here is a close-up pic that I just took with my cheapo camera shooting through a 10X loop.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Great write up. I too find them much more comfortable than they seem at first look.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice review.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent review


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I ordered one from ali on the 5th as well. I even got the expedited "e-packet ". Delivery was supposed to be 12-20 days. Almost 20 days later and there's no sign of it having left China yet...
Glad you like yours, though! Looks very sinister in shiny black.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*You done a wonderful review of this chinese shooter....seem's to be a real winner..Looks to be great for being accurate with some practice..*

*8/10 at 20 yds.. is awesome shooting.......I am looking forward to shooting a POM Feihu before too long..*

*Thanks for sharing .....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*Great review on an almost indestructible POM frame. I wanted the coffee color as well but as you mentioned it was not stocked. Not stocked even a few months ago. I couldn't choose one color so I bought one of each. I guess I like the plain black best of the three available. You can get an almost identical model in HDPE for generally under $4 but there is a lot that can be said for the strength of POM (Delrin) so at the price they sell them for they really are a bargain on a terrific frame. *

*This style frame is about as accurate shape as you can get to the original classic design although the classic design is available in a few different sizes. You can of course get them made from many materials including copper or stainless capped wood or even G-10 scales over a stainless or even G-10 on a TC21 titanium core. The G-10 on a TC21 titanium core is a great slingshot but falls short of the correct feeling in the hand.*

*Rather than sculpted to fit a normal hand they have the exact shape front and back so the only thing that determines shooter side is which side you band it from. They are certainly nice in looks and have a superb build quality but they simply don't feel as good in the hand as a traditional shape does. *

*Just my thoughts. YMMV.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> I ordered one from ali on the 5th as well. I even got the expedited "e-packet ". Delivery was supposed to be 12-20 days. Almost 20 days later and there's no sign of it having left China yet...
> Glad you like yours, though! Looks very sinister in shiny black.


Have no worries. That seller is a bit slow to ship but I've never had a package from them fail to show out of several orders. Once tracking shows it in the US you are only a few days away from delivery.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I ordered the same slingshot in blue on October 3 . Awaiting delivery . This is my test run to see how things go so I only ordered one item . Didn't get the $4 first coupon at checkout that I signed up for ? Curious about this style the Chinese are favoring .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

M.J said:


> I ordered one from ali on the 5th as well. I even got the expedited "e-packet ". Delivery was supposed to be 12-20 days. Almost 20 days later and there's no sign of it having left China yet...
> Glad you like yours, though! Looks very sinister in shiny black.


*Same here M.J - I ordered 2 of the blue POMs that Chinese tracking shows are still in China. I signed up for USPS tracking and that shows they'll arrive tomorrow. * :ups:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I like the measures of this Feihu. Can you give us a link to the seller?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> I like the measures of this Feihu. Can you give us a link to the seller?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-arrival-rubber-band-for-slingshot-closer-spring-outdoor-bird-closer-spring-wooden-stainless-steel-slingshot/32660223871.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.5e732e0eB2Rtyx

If it's in a different language click the "Go To Global English Site" Tab at Top Right


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! Very good review.
Thanks.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> I ordered the same slingshot in blue on October 3 . Awaiting delivery . This is my test run to see how things go so I only ordered one item . Didn't get the $4 first coupon at checkout that I signed up for ? Curious about this style the Chinese are favoring .


Those frames are very comfortable to hold, and you can have your bracing fingers literally on the bands, reducing torque a lot. I guess that's why they are popular.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I would be tempted to make that baby a Ring shooter. Looks comfy


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice write-up! I love my Feihu frames. They are just one of the most comfortable shapes to hold and shoot. I don't flip simply because it's not my style of shooting but flippers may if they want to with this frame.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My pair of blue POMs arrived unbanded (will be tomorrow) but I can comment on the grip and finish. This shape has achieved classic status bc it feels so natural in hand, and from shooting my resin clone (slightly smaller), it makes for an easy, comfortable rock solid release. Other derivatives like the 'witches chin' are not classic Feihus and are actually quite different in grip, but still shoot quite well.*

*The finish is a little disappointing compared to other POM models I've bought from Dankung. There's some 'wavy gravy' in places on the surface that I could file or sand I suppose (POM is machinable) but for $10.80, I'll prolly let it go - It doesn't affect the grip at all.*

*No regrets, these are great little slingshots and cheap. I doubt if I'll invest in anymore expensive iterations because this polished stainless nail head in my collection does it all for me,** like a precision surgical instrument -*

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=d0c5d43d80504c388cfca903af112fc3


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks pretty good from here!
Mine is finally in the US, should be delivered Tuesday.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I like shooting them long draw. I started with a draw to my shoulder, and now 3/4 butterfly. I feel like I am Chinese when I shoot my sweet feihu ????


----------

